# remington 700 misfire today



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I was at Leger's shooting range today shooting my Browning a-bolt .270 and my wife's remington 700 25-06. I was done shooting the wife's gun and was putting some hot rounds through my .270. The guy beside me had shot a few rounds through his Remington 700 and ejected a shell. When the bolt closed the gun misfired. As luck would have it the gun was pointed down range and nothing bad happened. 


I was skeptical about the Remington misfires, and for the most part I thought the misfires were due to neglect. Not any longer, there is a design flaw. I am not a fan of the 700 as they have never felt right to me. But they have been around for a long time and a lot of people seem to like them. This guy said this was the first time it had ever done anything like this. Could tell it shook him up a lot that the gun had misfired. It also bothered me a lot that his gun had misfired because my wife shoots a 700 also. I will be buying her a new gun very soon, but to late this year to do so. Going to talk to her and make sure she is super safe with the 700. 

Everyone be safe this weekend.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well ****....thats what I have. Just got it about 3 weeks ago now im gonna be scared to use it! lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Happened to me when I released the safety.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Sure he didn't bump the trigger at the same time he closed the bolt? it will fire if you close the bolt and at the same time pull the trigger.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

I have personally witnessed the 700 misfire several times.. There has to be something to this..!! I only shoot Weatherby and Ruger now..!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Sure he didn't bump the trigger at the same time he closed the bolt? it will fire if you close the bolt and at the same time pull the trigger.


I am postive, he did not bump the trigger.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Have the triggers been adjusted or worked on these guns? That could cause it if it was not done correctly.

If it is truly a trigger problem, whether the original factory trigger has been touched or not, wouldn't an aftermarket trigger such as Timney or whatever installed by a competent gunsmith be better than a fire sale on these rifles? I am all for safety, don't get me wrong; but I think the 700 is a good rifle.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> I am postive, he did not bump the trigger.


Hmmmm...i have more than a dozen 700's and over 20 years never had it happen,not saying it can't...anything is possible.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I watched CNBC the other night they had a very interesting episode about the 700 and how Remington has known about it for years and never done anything about it.I have personally witnessed it happen ..Get a Ruger and never look back ,,,unless your buddy with a 700 is walking behind ya


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought a 700 - 06 for my son....

If there has been this many misfires why hasn't there been a recall?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Hmmmm...i have more than a dozen 700's and over 20 years never had it happen,not saying it can't...anything is possible.


I have had one for 10+ years and never had a misfire. But after today, it will not be used after this year again and I will never own another 700. Might not even buy another remington again.

If the guy's gun would have been pointed down at the concrete, things would have been bad for all of us around him.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

This has been going on for a long time now, whats the big fuss now? I love my 700 still think its the best gun i own


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well ****....thats what I have. Just got it about 3 weeks ago now im gonna be scared to use it! lol


I wouldnt be scared of it, just respect it and treat it likes its loaded at all time. You'll be fine.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever buy another Rem 700 (or any remington rifle) after all this. Its ridiculous to think they knew about this for SO many years.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well ****....thats what I have. Just got it about 3 weeks ago now im gonna be scared to use it! lol


Go ahead and use it; just don't point it the wrong direction. 
Also, mess with it a lot unloaded and see if it ever fires. Cycle the bolt and slam it down. Put safety on, pull trigger and release, and then take safety off. See what happens. You may grow to trust it. I have had one 41 years, I personally adjusted the trigger down to a short light pull, and it has never fired except when the trigger was pulled while the safety was off.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

FLAT FISHY said:


> I watched CNBC the other night they had a very interesting episode about the 700 and how Remington has known about it for years and never done anything about it.I have personally witnessed it happen ..Get a Ruger and never look back ,,,unless your buddy with a 700 is walking behind ya


Yep - I saw the same thing.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

It's very odd that after all these years, this just rears its head. 

I wonder if he had a home made trigger job or other alteration that may have caused this? 

I like a nice light trigger pull too but some folks push the envelope way too low with these pull weights.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Have a 700 that I bought in 1971 or 72 and it has been a great gun all these years. Last year chambered a round while sitting in the blind and when I closed the bolt it fired. Had the gun checked out by the gunsmith and he gave it a clean bill of health, but now I am gun shy of it. no pun intended


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i understand what you folks are saying, just want to clarify something in case you are telling a gun person about what happened.
when a gun goes off accidentally like described, it is called an AD or accidential discharge.


a "misfire" means it did not go off, or was only a partial fire, as in bad powder or primer.

not to nitpick, just trying to let you know so others understand right away.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RG said:


> Have a 700 that I bought in 1971 or 72 and it has been a great gun all these years. Last year chambered a round while sitting in the blind and when I closed the bolt it fired. Had the gun checked out by the gunsmith and he gave it a clean bill of health, but now I am gun shy of it. no pun intended


What caliber and do you want to sell it?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The trigger in the Remington model 700 is adjustable from the factory and has been that way for a long time. If you adjust the trigger and do not additionally secure the screw (like what is done from the factory), it can adjust itself thus causing the issue. I can also see if the rifle is really old and the factory set is aged, this happening. I cannot see it happening to a newer rifle...but I know they are built by humans, so anything is possible once in awhile.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> i understand what you folks are saying, just want to clarify something in case you are telling a gun person about what happened.
> when a gun goes off accidentally like described, it is called an AD or accidential discharge.
> 
> a "misfire" means it did not go off, or was only a partial fire, as in bad powder or primer.
> ...


I hate accidental discharges.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Make sure its pointed in the right direction?...since when would you point it in the wrong direction? and shouldn't you ALWAYS be extra safe with a weapon?hwell:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep sell me all your 700's of course they are not worth much so i will be expected a super deal compared to purchase price. Treat them with the respect they deserve and no one will get hurt. If it does misfire then dont use it anymore.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> The trigger in the Remington model 700 is adjustable from the factory and has been that way for a long time. If you adjust the trigger and do not additionally secure the screw (like what is done from the factory), it can adjust itself thus causing the issue. I can also see if the rifle is really old and the factory set is aged, this happening. I cannot see it happening to a newer rifle...but I know they are built by humans, so anything is possible once in awhile.


Yep, a buddy of mine showed me years ago how to do these myself - We bounced that gun on the floor very firmly to make sure we did not lower the pull too much. The key was the drop of super glue to keep it from re-adjusting itself.

Any trigger work done since then on my other guns has been done at a gunsmith.

It's a pretty cheap investment to employ an expert, considering potential downsides.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a 700 BDL 30 -06 that will do it, 

if you ever have taken the action off the stock and turned the set screw to lighten the trigger to 2 lbs, it will cause mis-fires , that is not how to lighten the factory trigger that light..

another thing is a generally dirty trigger assy. and action. clean well and re-assy. and try with an empty brass

and as always............... keep weapon pointed in a safe direction..... live round or not.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have four 700's one is about 30 yrs old and the newest a couple years old and never a problem.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

FLAT FISHY said:


> I watched CNBC the other night they had a very interesting episode about the 700 and how Remington has known about it for years and never done anything about it.I have personally witnessed it happen ..Get a Ruger and never look back ,,,unless your buddy with a 700 is walking behind ya


I watched this also and it had ALOT of video footage of swat teams, military groups and other gun owners showing how their weapon would discharge with the flick of the safety. Even had the original designer saying there was a safety flaw.

Seems there are quite a few deaths as a result.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> i understand what you folks are saying, just want to clarify something in case you are telling a gun person about what happened.
> when a gun goes off accidentally like described, it is called an AD or accidential discharge.
> 
> a "misfire" means it did not go off, or was only a partial fire, as in bad powder or primer.
> ...


You are correct, and I should have wrote it correct.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Make sure its pointed in the right direction?...since when would you point it in the wrong direction? and shouldn't you ALWAYS be extra safe with a weapon?hwell:


There is a guy in Montana who is investigating all the accidental discharges after his young son was killed on a family hunting trip.

The mother was tending to her horse and the gun went off, shooting through the horse trailer, and into her son's chest, who was on the other side. It was a horrible story to watch.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I watched this also and it had ALOT of video footage of swat teams, military groups and other gun owners showing how their weapon would discharge with the flick of the safety. Even had the original designer saying there was a safety flaw.
> 
> *Seems there are quite a few deaths as a result.*


Then why no recall????.....and why is the gun still being sold?

No insurance company would cover them on liability if they knew they were putting a dangerous gun on the market that was killing people just from loading it.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Remington's Response the to allegations.

http://remington700.tv/pdf/Remington10-29-10.pdf


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> There is a guy in Montana who is investigating all the accidental discharges after his young son was killed on a family hunting trip.
> 
> The mother was tending to her horse and the gun went off, shooting through the horse trailer, and into her son's chest, who was on the other side. It was a horrible story to watch.


Wow,terrible..i couldn't imagine.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Is it a trigger assembly issue or a firing pin malfunction?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had several Renington 700 (.06,7 mag,.223) And have never had a problem from any of the guns and this is going back at least 25 years.. Always keeping them *"Clean"* & safe..


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Well i own lots of long range weapons and lots of 700's varmint,pss and bdls i have two real Army M24's and couple real Winchester Sharp Shooters,Coyotes and stealths,Ruger NO.1'S varmint models and hands down my choice will be the Remington 700.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Is it a trigger assembly issue or a firing pin malfunction?


Operator problem is what I bet Remington is saying...and I would agree.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

A gun, any gun should never fire itself just becasue it is a little dirty.

Just the fact that it has to be a certin degree of "*clean*" in order to not accidentaly discharge is unsafe.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> Operator problem is what I bet Remington is saying...and I would agree.


Me too.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

So far apparently the problems seems to go back to the triggers being adjusted improperly. They have adjustable triggers that adjust travel (creep) and pressure. Most issues occur when folks remove the travel or creep and do not leave enough shoulder for the sear to rest on and it falls off from a jolt. just sayin.

Charlie


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I would think that a firing ranges insurance company would not allow a Remington 700 on the range if it was a problem..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

grayfish said:


> Remington's Response the to allegations.
> 
> http://remington700.tv/pdf/Remington10-29-10.pdf


Dude, why did you post this...i've been getting some great deals on these rifles!

Eventually Remington will start putting crappy trigger sets in their rifles like Rugers or Brownings due to these claims!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ENGLEWOOD CLIFFS, N.J., October 11, 2010—The Remington Model 700-series rifle —with more than five million sold—is one of the world’s most popular firearms. Famous for its accuracy, the rifle is now the target of a series of lawsuits alleging that it is unsafe and susceptible to firing accidentally. Remington insists its rifle is safe, trusted, and reliable, though a trail of death and serious injury dating back decades has prompted critics to ask whether this iconic American company has compromised safety in the name of profits, and gone too far in trying to protect its signature product. CNBC, First in Business Worldwide, takes viewers inside its 10-month investigation. 

On Wednesday, October 20th at 9PM ET/PT, CNBC presents, “Remington Under Fire: A CNBC Investigation,” reported by award-winning Senior Correspondent Scott Cohn. This CNBC Original documentary examines allegations that the Remington Model 700- series hunting rifle is prone to firing without pulling the trigger, and that its manufacturer, Remington, has been aware of this concern for almost 60 years. Dozens of deaths, scores of injuries, and more than a thousand customer complaints have been linked to the alleged problem. The story is told through former corporate insiders and the company’s own internal documents. Cohn speaks to several gun owners who suffered devastating consequences as a result of the 700-series rifle, including Rich Barber, a father who has devoted his life to finding answers about the tragic death of his nine-year-old son. 

The CNBC investigation took Cohn from Florida to Alaska; along the way, he uncovered the existence of thousands of complaints and more than 75 lawsuits, all involving inadvertent discharges of the rifle. Cohn spoke with dozens of avid hunters and gun owners, as well as police snipers and military personnel, who say they’ve experienced this problem—the very problem Rich Barber says resulted in the death of his young son. Remington has consistently maintained that the deaths, injuries, and inadvertent discharges involving its bolt-action 700-series rifles have been the result of poor maintenance, unsafe handling, or improper modification of the trigger by the customer. 

Nearly four of every ten bolt-action rifles sold is a Remington, and sales of the 700- series have brought the company hundreds of millions over the last six decades. CNBC tracks down 98-year-old Mike Walker, the Remington engineer who designed the trigger for the Remington 700. For the first time, Walker tells his story. Walker’s internal company memos, obtained by CNBC, indicate that he repeatedly raised concerns, even after he retired from Remington, about the trigger system he designed. Other concerns were raised as well, including one from a Remington colleague who warned in a memo, “this situation can be very dangerous.” Walker proposed a relatively inexpensive solution, though Remington has never recalled the rifle, and insists it has no defect. 

CNBC’s investigation found that Remington considered a “call back” of the 700 rifle, but decided against it. No one can order a gun manufacturer to recall a firearm; while federal regulators can order the recall of most consumer products – food, medicine, and even air rifles and crossbows – they do not have authority to impose a firearm recall. That leaves the responsibility for manufacturing and marketing a safe gun in the hands of individual companies like Remington. 

Remington has responded to the numerous first-hand accounts of accidental firings by maintaining they are the result of poor maintenance and unsafe handling, often by inexperienced users. Remington officials declined to speak to CNBC for this documentary, instead offering comments in writing. Cohn speaks with a former Remington employee whose job involved dealing with customer complaints related to the 700-series rifle. He tells CNBC he was instructed not to acknowledge to these customers any problem with the rifle, and says if he had, he would have lost his job. 

For more information including web extras and extended video clips, log onto Remington.cnbc.com. 

Mitch Weitzner is the Senior Executive Producer of “Remington Under Fire: A CNBC Investigation.” Jeff Pohlman is the Senior Producer. Ray Borelli is the Vice President of Strategic Research, Scheduling and Long Form Programming.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've used Remington rifles/actions in all aspects of the shooting sports from bench-rest to metallic silhoute. The only time I've seen an AD was when the trigger was improperly adjusted. The rifles would fire when the bolts were closed or by pulling the trigger with the safety on and then fire when the safety was released.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Scout177 said:


> I've used Remington rifles/actions in all aspects of the shooting sports from bench-rest to metallic silhoute. The only time I've seen an AD was when the trigger was improperly adjusted. The rifles would fire when the bolts were closed or by pulling the trigger with the safety on and then fire when the safety was released.


Hummmm see post 3, I never adjusted the trigger tho. Gun was new in the box.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

After a little research on the 700's there seems to be two major flaws. One is you can "trick" the gun and pull the trigger when empty and it will fire when you flip the saftey. Not all 700s do this, as Remington in 1975 figured out there was a problem and decded not to recall.

The other flaw seems to be in the trigger itself.

*The Defect*
Remington's trigger mechanism uses an internal component called a "connector" - a design component not used by any other rifle manufacturer. The connector floats on top of the trigger body inside of the gun, but is not physically bound to the trigger in any way other than tension from a spring. When the trigger is pulled, the connecter is pushed forward by the trigger, allowing the sear to fall and fire the rifle.
The proper position of the connector under the sear is an overlap of only 25/1000ths of an inch, but because the connector is not bound to the trigger, the connector separates from the trigger body when the rifle is fired and creates a gap between the two parts.
Any dirt, debris or manufacturing scrap can then become lodged in the space created between the connector and the trigger, preventing the connector from returning to its original position.
Remington's defective fire control could have been redesigned to eliminate the harm or danger very inexpensively. There is no valid engineering reason why the successfully utilized connectorless designs could not have been used by Remington in its Model 700 and 710.
In fact, Remington has recently done just that for the Model 700 with a newly designed trigger, the X-Mark Pro. That design, _which eliminates the connector_, was completed in 2002. However, Remington chose to continue with its prior unsafe design for financial reasons, never warning the public. Even today, Remington installs the new fire control into some but not all of its bolt-action rifles, leaving many users at risk with the old and defective design.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Have the triggers been adjusted or worked on these guns? That could cause it if it was not done correctly.
> 
> If it is truly a trigger problem, whether the original factory trigger has been touched or not, wouldn't an aftermarket trigger such as Timney or whatever installed by a competent gunsmith be better than a fire sale on these rifles? I am all for safety, don't get me wrong; but I think the 700 is a good rifle.


X2
sounds like a trigger problem that should be checked/fixed by a gunsmith.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Watch the CNBC report. Then, in all fairness, watch Remington's rebuttal.

And then, AFTER YOU ARE FULLY INFORMED and HAVE HEARD BOTH SIDES, make your decision.

Maybe consider some of the people on this board who have experienced misfires. Maybe consider the TTMB thread that came out when CNBC first aired the program - one in which many TTMBers have experienced the same malfunction.

Ask your self this: could you live with yourself, knowing what you know, if you took your kid/wife hunting and your 700 misfired and put a round in your kid? your wife? your hunting buddy?

What do you think Remington's response is going to be? How about you are a dumbass and you had your finger on the trigger, you didn't have the gun pointed in a safe direction, etc. - prove it is our fault.

My decision is to never buy another Remington product. Ever.


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Fact....*

I know for a FACT it happened on one occasion with me and my two sons...the gun fired in a relatively safe direction but could have been deadly if it had been misdirected for any reason....Happy to be alive!!! Catfish48


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

there will be a pile of 700s coming to heavey trash pile near you i like savage they feel good i have two looking for 1 more .I will be extra safe with my 700 my two boys have savage .


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> ENGLEWOOD CLIFFS, N.J., October 11, 2010


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

B2 said:


> Watch the CNBC report. Then, in all fairness, watch Remington's rebuttal.
> 
> And then, AFTER YOU ARE FULLY INFORMED and HAVE HEARD BOTH SIDES, make your decision.
> 
> ...


Yep, that is purty much gun safety 101!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've owned and used many guns over the last 50+years. I keep them clean and don't adjust triggers. My Rem 30-06 Mod 700 went off when I closed the bolt on a live factory round. Later I closed the bolt on an empty chamber and noticed that sometimes the firing pin would lock back then release a fraction of a second later. Just because yours hasn't done it (yet) doesn't mean this doesn't happen.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope their prices go down from this boycott... Only rifles I will buy are Remy's, Wby's and T/C's.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

last month it hit ,alot of remys on sale on here, bad time to wheel n deal deer rifle opening week I have had remys 23 years no problem avid deer hunter always target shoot first 7mm ultra mag and 30-06 700 bdls ???????


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Remington 700*

I have done a lot of reading on this subject because I bought a 700 for my son last January. From what I can gather from experts and not Remington is that the main issues with the Walker firing system in the 700's is that they are dirty or have had the triggers adjusted. The trigger system is not designed to be set at less thab 3 lbs.

This past weekend I tried and tried to get the gun to misfire and could not do it. As mentioned somewhere above I believe that they went to a new trigger system around 2007. What I have been trying to find out is if I can get the new trigger put on his gun but I have not had any luck. I am not sure what trigger is on there.

It's a good gun and I will continue to let him use it but I am still looking into it.

Gater


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I wouldnt be scared of it, just respect it and treat it likes its loaded at all time. You'll be fine.


Well until you try to load it and it fires or after you've chambered a round it fires when you put the safety on.

TH


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

There are several after market triggers for the 700 that are much better than the original trigger that comes on the rifle........

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=...submit=y/Products/All/search=Rem_700_triggers


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

TJ,

I have a mid-1980s model 700 BDL .270 caliber. I bought it in 1995 from a gun smith in Buffalo, TX. It had been a saddle rifle for a native American Indian trail guide from Colorado. It had not been modified to the best of his knowledge.

The rifle has accidentally discharged on me two times since I bought it. The first time was in 1995 and the second was in 2007. Both times the rifle was in a horizontal position turned to the side with the bolt (right side) up. Each time the rifle discharged when the safety was moved to the fire position to release the bolt; once to unload; once to load.

The first time I shot my truck door as I was beside the truck at the time. The second time I shot a hole in the side of a deer stand when I went to load the rifle after getting in the stand at 0545. That was quite a wake-up call.

I did some research and Remington used to have a page on their website about a voluntary recall for the 700 due to accidental discharge possibilities when the safety was moved to the fire position to release the bolt. That page is no longer on their website.

At the time, I could have sent the rifle to Remington and they would have modified the safety to allow the bolt to be released without having to position the safety to the fire position first. 

Tom


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Roger said:


> There are several after market triggers for the 700 that are much better than the original trigger that comes on the rifle........
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=...submit=y/Products/All/search=Rem_700_triggers


Exactly. It seems like this sol'n by _some _is way overlooked. Isn't the action of the 700 is what makes it great? I don't know, I don't have one. Just change the trigger out if you got a problem with the gun missfiring or the potential of, instead of selling it. 
If I did own a 700, I would be getting a new trigger installed and wouldn't look back. That's all.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, they've got a problem. Beyond that, I don't think I've ever made ANY move with a gun, putting it on or off safe, jacking with the action with a round in the chamber, etc. etc. etc. with the gun pointed anywhere but in a safe direction. I hope that I never make that move.. Okay, they've got a problem. It's MY fault if it pops off when I'm loading, unloading, etc. etc. etc. and it's pointed in an unsafe direction, not theirs... ANY problem they have isn't just magically happening when the gun is sitting at rest with no human intervention: if said problem happens at any other time, it's the operators' fault, not remington. Yes, they need to fix the problem. No, it's not their fault.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

scwine said:


> Exactly. It seems like this sol'n by _some _is way overlooked. Isn't the action of the 700 is what makes it great? I don't know, I don't have one. Just change the trigger out if you got a problem with the gun missfiring or the potential of, instead of selling it.
> If I did own a 700, I would be getting a new trigger installed and wouldn't look back. That's all.


Some have stated "on here at least" that the firing pin may be faulty! I'll keep the original trigger sets in my safe, but will replace them with new sets-no excuses not too when lives could be at stake!

Also, if you knowingly sell one that you have had issues with -with out repairing first then shame on ya for putting someone else in harms way! I don't think anyone on here would do that though!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I hate accidental discharges.


Happens to all of us.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Some have stated "on here at least" that the firing pin may be faulty! I'll keep the original trigger sets in my safe, but will replace them with new sets-no excuses not too when lives could be at stake!
> 
> Also, if you knowingly sell one that you have had issues with -with out repairing first then shame on ya for putting someone else in harms way! I don't think anyone on here would do that though!


Okay! Sounds great! Glad I don't own one!

:mpd:

:rotfl:


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got 4 Remingtons and no trigger problems. I watched the CNBC show and I believe Remington has a design problem and should fix it. I put Timney triggers in 2 of mine years ago. If I keep the others and Remington doesn't recall them, I'll put Timney's in them, or sell them.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

scwine said:


> Exactly. It seems like this sol'n by _some _is way overlooked. Isn't the action of the 700 is what makes it great? I don't know, I don't have one. Just change the trigger out if you got a problem with the gun missfiring or the potential of, instead of selling it.
> If I did own a 700, I would be getting a new trigger installed and wouldn't look back. That's all.





catchysumfishy said:


> Some have stated "on here at least" that the firing pin may be faulty! I'll keep the original trigger sets in my safe, but will replace them with new sets-no excuses not too when lives could be at stake!
> 
> _*Also, if you knowingly sell one that you have had issues with -with out repairing first then shame on ya for putting someone else in harms way! I don't think anyone on here would do that though!*_


_*
*_


scwine said:


> Okay! Sounds great! Glad I don't own one!
> 
> :mpd:
> 
> :rotfl:


I apologize, i should have put this in another post, but i did agree with you on the trigger replacement! Foot in Mouth problem once again!:cheers:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> [/B][/I]
> 
> I apologize, i should have put this in another post, but i did agree with you on the trigger replacement! Foot in Mouth problem once again!:cheers:


Not necessary.:cheers: Just a forum.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have several 700's and I will wait until one fails me to make a judgement... Some are 30 years old and some as young as 2 years. I don't throw the safety or cycle a round unless I have it pointed in a safe direction. I would suggest you do the same.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> TJ,
> 
> I have a mid-1980s model 700 BDL .270 caliber. I bought it in 1995 from a gun smith in Buffalo, TX. It had been a saddle rifle for a native American Indian trail guide from Colorado. It had not been modified to the best of his knowledge.
> 
> ...


I have decided to never buy remington anything ever again.

It bothers me that this guy could have had the gun pointed in a safe direction, and still killed me or someone around him. A gun shooting into concrete pointblank with four people within a couple of feet is never good.

As it stands now, the gun discharged at such an angle that it lobbed a bullet way over the range. This could have killed someone also. There is no such thing as a safe direction for a accidental discharge. A gun should never discharge when loading it, period.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Hmmmm...i have more than a dozen 700's and over 20 years never had it happen,not saying it can't...anything is possible.


I have several model 700's. The oldest is a 1962 newest early 80's . Some have had triggers set as low as 1.5-2 lbs which were done by a good gunsmith. I have never had a misfire. Not saying that it can't happen , but I can't help but wonder, have any of these had the trigger messed with by someone that really wasn't qualified to adjust one properly.
I believe the following info. tells the true story.
http://remington700.tv/pdf/Remington10-29-10.pdf


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02....*

Well, "he said, she said". BUT at least two people on this board have said they had AD "new out of the box" and unaltered triggers. AND several others. I have much more faith in what these folks said than all the BS on TV or Rem.

I don't own one, but that would be enough for me to take to gunsmith or get rid of.

Nuff said.

Later
R3F


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I HAVE HOLE IN FLOOR OF SCOUT FROM MODEL 700. TOOK OFF SAFETY, SOON AS BOLT WAS MOVED IT WENT OFF. HAPPENED ABOUT 30 YEARS AGO. STILL USE RIFLE ONLY HAPPENED ONE TIME.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i have a 700 BDL that was given to me, it's about 30 years old...been looking to buy a new rifle, but couldn't get enough facts for the wife to be happy...this thread might be my go to for the green light! :cheers:

all that said, i haven't had an issue with mine (yet), but my safety was a little sticky last year...clean as a whistle now though...

i'll just keep it unloaded and pointed in a safe direction (like always) when i load it to hunt.

:cheers: folks...good luck this season and be safe.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Roger said:


> There are several after market triggers for the 700 that are much better than the original trigger that comes on the rifle........
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=...submit=y/Products/All/search=Rem_700_triggers


... indeed there is. I love my Shilen Sportsman trigger group.......


----------



## nhra496 (Nov 8, 2006)

Send it back to Remington for a "re work" There is a special on NBC i believe disclosing the long known problem with the 700. They have a fix for it, they just wont recall it for stupid reasons. My buddy has a bullet hole in his toyota from his 30-06, he too thought that he had made the mistake of leaving the safety off , his had gone off on a bumpy road. Then his daughter was hunting with it and closed the bolt and it went off, he called remington and they said to send it in for a "fix". He sold the gun after he had remington fix it.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been looking for a 25-06 in a 700. When you get tired of it send me some pics and let me know what you want for it.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Why I only shoot Weatherby


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

gray gost said:


> I HAVE HOLE IN FLOOR OF SCOUT FROM MODEL 700. TOOK OFF SAFETY, SOON AS BOLT WAS MOVED IT WENT OFF. HAPPENED ABOUT 30 YEARS AGO. STILL USE RIFLE ONLY HAPPENED ONE TIME.


LoL....ME LIKE'EM POST....LIKE RIFLE,GOT GOOD PRICE, SHOOT GOOD, BOUGHT FROM PALE FACE.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Happened to me when I released the safety.


This was what I heard was the problem...safety on, half pull the trigger, then go back to safety off and POW! I don't know if that is correct or not only what I heard .
I have the 700BDL .270 and never had an issue!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the fix

http://timneytriggers.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=9

or a Jewel assy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

My issue with the 700 happened 30 yrs ago......Same thing as others have stated

I was driving up to camp on a three wheeler.....my mother and her boyfriend walked up to see how the hunt went.....rules of camp...NO LOADED FIREARMS.....so as they walk up I aim the gun up to the sky and went to unbolt the gun.......it would not unbolt due to the gun being on safety....so I flipped the safety to fire and BOOM!!!!
Scared the chite out of everyone.........
Sold the gun the following week to a guy in the nieghborhood and told him the problem....he said no problem and told me about ten yrs ago he has never had an issue with it..........It was an eye opener for me..........
One thing good about my hard arse old man was he was brutal about gun safety and where guns should be pointed...loaded or unloaded......so when my incident happened the gun was pointed in a safe direction.....

I have never since then owned another 700.......and I never will
Remington is a bunch of scumbags for not recalling their product
they have put countless lives in danger and keep them in danger to this day

remember the rules.........always keep guns poined in a safe direction...so...GOD FORBID....if this ever happens to you.......it will be just another AD....and not a fatal wound to a loved one or a friend


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Model 721*

The predecessor of the 700. Designed in the 40's. It has the same trigger design as the 700's. My father bought a 721 in 1949 and I still have it. It has put a lot of venison on the ground and the only AD it has ever had was caused by the operator, me.

I was on a hunt for the first time with it and playing around and fired it. Fortunately no one was hit or injured. The round went into the ground. Then all hell fell on me when Dad got to the stand.

I had violated every safety rule he taught me and paid dearly for my lapse in judgement. No more hunting for that season, back to the basics in weapon handling, and grounded until I was 50:smile:. At least it seemed that long. I have never forgotten the incident or the aftermath.

It seems to me that if the design is inherently bad, they would have never sold in excess of 5 million CF rifles with the trigger assembly. 
I am keeping my Remingtons. ( 2 CF, 2 Rimfire, 3 Shotguns)
Bob


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Interesting listen! Sorry if it's already been posted!


----------



## MesquiteThorn (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 1977 Rem 700 .270 that mis-fired on me when I took the safety off. This was shortly after I bought it. I thought I might have had a finger in the trigger. But as time went on I heard rumors of the design flaw. The original design engineer pretty much confirmed the flaw (surprized the old fart is still kickin--Go Gramps!).

It has a Timney trigger now!


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

My deceased cousin had an accidental discharge with a 700 30 years ago as well, he got out to open a gate and when he got back in he sat down next to the 700 between the gear shifter hump and it went off by itself, we teased him for years blaming him for pulling the trigger and shooting a hole in station wagon heater and transmission and us missing hunting that morninglol There got to something to this, too many same type stories on here and on tv, i have a freind that also can shut the bolt with safety on and pull the trigger with round in chamber and it will fire, he hunts with this gun with a totally open bolt and pulled back now since we read this and saw the tv show, got to be a fix for this or stack the gun and get another one. My own 700 experience is with a loaded one on safety and sitting it down in a gun rack with a round in the chamber and the safety on, the gun kinda slipped about the last 2 inches into the standing type gun rack and it went off right by my ear and into the ceiling, the hole is still there, it was a 700 in some small cal, i got rid of it after cleaning it, it never did feel right to me after that aswe,,,, I have never hunted with anything else but a mauser type 98k converted toa 250-3000 cal and a 22-250 as well in a 98k mauser, i love that tyoe saftey, no ad's with them ever with me.....


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

I have had three 700s and no problem so far BUT forewarned is forearmed and I will be extra extra cautious. Thanks


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Walker said it and remington did not listen


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Rather then doing "I heard this or I heard that" read these links and make your own conclusions

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...al-different-look-remington-model-700-trigger

http://remington700.tv/pdf/Remington10-29-10.pdf

http://www.remington700.tv/#/home


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Rather then doing "I heard this or I heard that" read these links and make your own conclusions


Nothing about my post is second hand. There is NO "I heard this or I heard that". This thread has nothing to do with MSNBC.

I watched in disbelief as a Remington 700 Accidental discharged right beside me at the shooting range. There seems to be a lot of first hand experence of the same here on 2cool.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Cap-N-Red said:


> I have several model 700's. The oldest is a 1962 newest early 80's . Some have had triggers set as low as 1.5-2 lbs which were done by a good gunsmith. I have never had a misfire. Not saying that it can't happen , but I can't help but wonder, have any of these had the trigger messed with by someone that really wasn't qualified to adjust one properly.
> I believe the following info. tells the true story.
> http://remington700.tv/pdf/Remington10-29-10.pdf


^^^ This. This is worse than black panther sightings in E Texas. Never has a problem been duplicated in an unmodified 700, but everyone on 2 cool knows of half a dozen! hahaha.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> ^^^ This. This is worse than black panther sightings in E Texas. Never has a problem been duplicated in an unmodified 700, but everyone on 2 cool knows of half a dozen! hahaha.


the boy who was killed was by an unmodified 700.

_"I stood in front of the horse trailer with the gun pointed down and proceeded to open the bolt to unload it and the bolt wouldn't open. The kids were still on the horse at the back of the trailer. I went to open the bolt, it wouldn't open. I looked down and seen the safety was on, I pulled the safety off and it fired._ _"The gun went off, my finger was nowhere near the trigger, I had an open hand. I ran around the back side of the trailer. (Our daughter) Shanda at that point I seen her she was with her horse and I yelled, 'Where's Gus? Where's Gus?' and he was on the other side of the horse trailer. The bullet had hit him through his hand and through his abdomen. He had just gotten off the horse."_

_*this is from 2001*_
*http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/a/aacbsnewsrem700_2.htm*

According to attorney Rich Miller (who has handled many cases against Remington), all Remington bolt-action rifles - not just the Model 700 - built since 1950 contain a trigger group known as the Walker Fire Control System. Miller says "At one time, and maybe still today, the Remington 700 was the world's best selling bolt action rifle. They knew from day one they had a fatal flaw. The downside is that the same mechanism can fail and that was recognized on the face of Walker's patent in 1950 that if you don't do this right the gun might fire on safety release."

_They knew they'd made 2 million of them at that time - they were doing about 100,000 a year - and they had studied that gun over the last 3 or 4 years and deciding what to do. And their estimates[sic] of the 700 problem was only 1% can go off._ 
_"And so they decided on the 700, 'we're not going to recall'. 2 million guns is too many guns if you have only 20,000 bad ones. And that was the decision - it was an economic decision._


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

If this link works it's pretty enlightening. Now I'd definitely agree in advance that Remington has their own motives at heart as well, but the fact is none of these "incident" rifles have ever been made to fire without someone pulling the trigger.

http://www.youtube.com/user/RemingtonArmsCo


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> If this link works it's pretty enlightening. Now I'd definitely agree in advance that Remington has their own motives at heart as well, but the fact is none of these "incident" rifles have ever been made to fire without someone pulling the trigger.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RemingtonArmsCo


Are you not reading the links I post? By remingtons OWN testing in 1975 they found that some of the 700s will fire without pulling the trigger.

Nothing remington says at this point carries any weight with me. They have known about this problem for a long,long time. They choose to do nothing. The problem is going to get a lot worst as these guns age.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Jolly, no reason to argue further about this. 

I'm a cash buyer of your weapon. And, I'll sign a bill of sale indicating specifically that I am fully aware of the alleged problems associated with the trigger and safety mechanisms. In fact, we can write on the bill of sale that your weapon is defective, dangerous, and poses a significant safety hazard to the user and any and all by-standers. 

Now, lets get down to business here. What is the round count, has the stock been cut down for your wife, whats the price, and when can I inspect your weapon? 

For others, I will similarly buy other defective and inherently dangerous weapons like AR-15's and Rugers. You know, those AR-15 are real dangerous. They can slam fire, particularly with high primers. And those horrible Rugers. My exhaustive research has shown that the early models, without the transfer bar, can AD if you carry them. So, sell me those first. The life you save might just be your own.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Jolly, no reason to argue further about this.
> 
> I'm a cash buyer of your weapon. And, I'll sign a bill of sale indicating specifically that I am fully aware of the alleged problems associated with the trigger and safety mechanisms. In fact, we can write on the bill of sale that your weapon is defective, dangerous, and poses a significant safety hazard to the user and any and all by-standers.
> 
> ...


 Will let you know when I am ready. Also not my gun that accidental discharged, so maybe you need to buy the guy's gun that was beside me at the shooting range. His POS 700 seems to like to shot by itself with no one pulling the trigger.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

NO matter which side of the fence you are on, it seems that this thread has opened the eyes of people here. If it makes one person act more safe with their firearm then it is worth the bandwidth. Dont think that just because you have a brand X rifle that you can point it at anything or anyone you want because it is unloaded or on safe. Safe and unloaded do not exist in the rules of firearms. In this season that is deer rifle please remember the golden rules of firearms. Everyone that handles a gun should treat it like its on "fire" and it has a hair trigger. Just my $.02.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Are you not reading the links I post? By remingtons OWN testing in 1975 they found that some of the 700s will fire without pulling the trigger.
> 
> Nothing remington says at this point carries any weight with me. They have known about this problem for a long,long time. They choose to do nothing. The problem is going to get a lot worst as these guns age.


Yes, I did read your links. They found two rifles which could be "tricked". The "trick" involves pulling the trigger with the safety in a mid position, then returning the safety to fire, I think.

I said none of the incident rifles had ever misfired during testing, i.e., those involved in accidents or incidents.

I don't think 700s have any more problems than any other firearm. When I was guiding, I had a customers Browning Citori discharge in a similar manner. We had volleyed at a small flock of snow geese and the customer believed he had fired twice. However the second barrel went off some time afterward. He later agreed that in his excitement he couldn't say for certain that both barrels discharged as he had pulled the trigger quickly after the first shot. The gun looked ok from the outside but as far as he knew had never had an internal cleaning. Due to safe gun handling practices it was disconcerting but not lethal. Citoris are good guns.

A firearm is a mechanical device which can and will fail. That's why good gun handling techniques are vital.

I'm not a spokesman for Remington. I'm sure a 700 can be tricked, especially if some amateur has been fiddling with the trigger assy or if it's been badly undermaintained. I'm sure the same can be said of any other rifle, to a greater or lesser degree.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> I was at Leger's shooting range today shooting my Browning a-bolt .270 and my wife's remington 700 25-06. I was done shooting the wife's gun and was putting some hot rounds through my .270. The guy beside me had shot a few rounds through his Remington 700 and ejected a shell. When the bolt closed the gun misfired. As luck would have it the gun was pointed down range and nothing bad happened.
> 
> I was skeptical about the Remington misfires, and for the most part I thought the misfires were due to neglect. Not any longer, there is a design flaw. I am not a fan of the 700 as they have never felt right to me. But they have been around for a long time and a lot of people seem to like them. This guy said this was the first time it had ever done anything like this. Could tell it shook him up a lot that the gun had misfired. It also bothered me a lot that his gun had misfired because my wife shoots a 700 also. I will be buying her a new gun very soon, but to late this year to do so. Going to talk to her and make sure she is super safe with the 700.
> 
> Everyone be safe this weekend.


you did not have a "MISSFIRE"
a missfire occurs when you pull the trigger ,the pin hits the cartridge,and the cartridge fails to fire....at least by all the definations I have heard..if the cartridge fired when the bolt was closed, you either had a "Slam Fire" or an inadvertant dscharge caused by the safety mechanism releasing the fireing pin...send it back to Remington with a letter of explanition and the will repair/replace at no charge.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

FYI Remington has settled a class action about the trigger issue.

http://remingtonfirearmsclassactionsettlement.com/

A proposed nationwide Settlement has been preliminarily approved in a class action lawsuit involving certain Remington firearms. The class action lawsuit claims that trigger mechanisms with a component part known as a trigger connector are defectively designed and can result in accidental discharges without the trigger being pulled. The lawsuit further claims that from May 1, 2006 to April 9, 2014, the X-Mark ProÂ® trigger mechanism assembly process created the potential for the application of an excess amount of bonding agent, which could cause Model 700 or Seven bolt-action rifles containing such trigger mechanisms to discharge without a trigger pull under certain limited conditions. The lawsuit contends that the value and utility of these firearms have been diminished as a result of these alleged defects. Defendants deny any wrongdoing.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a Rem 600 that would go off when you took it off the safety. Replaced the trigger with a Timmney problem solved. Replaced my 700 trigger with a Timmney as soon as I got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have several 700s only problem I had was from working on the trigger .. made it too light and it would slam fire .. simple adjustment and some lock tight fixed it . I guess I've been lucky ..


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

they have known about this problem for a very long time......eff remington


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> they have known about this problem for a very long time......eff remington


I would say so considering the thread is from 2010 and was revived because of a class action law suit settlement by Remmingtonn recently.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I have several 700s and none of them have a stock trigger. The stock trigger would take a bunch of pound pull to get it to go off! My kids all use them but I'm a pre 64 Winchester kinda guy myself. Have several of them too and none with the stock trigger. Holy old thread batman!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I have posted this on here before about the 700 but when I was about 15 my uncle and I were walking back into camp. He was going to unload the gun before going into camp. You have to switch the safety off to unload and when he did the gun when off. His finger was no where near the trigger. Luckily he had the gun safely pointed at the ground but it still shook both of us up pretty good.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Rem repaired all my guns for free even covered shipping.

John


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

On AM 740 today, I heard that Remington has settled this case in court in a class action settlement. I do not know how it is to happen, but they are going to put a new trigger mechanism in your 700. Don't ask me how, when, or where. Google it.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

This didn't seem to be addressed before, so please read if you own one of these:

_Remington Arms Company, LLC (â€œRemingtonâ€) is voluntarily recalling Remington Model 700â„¢ and Model Sevenâ„¢ rifles which were manufactured from May 1, 2006 through April 9, 2014 and which have an X-Mark ProÂ® (â€œXMPÂ®â€) trigger. Rifles manufactured after April 9, 2014 are not subject to recall._

Go here and punch in your s/n to see if your gun needs modification.

http://xmprecall.remington.com/


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Wedge said:


> On AM 740 today, I heard that Remington has settled this case in court in a class action settlement. I do not know how it is to happen, but they are going to put a new trigger mechanism in your 700. Don't ask me how, when, or where. Google it.


all the details, how to get it done are in the link I posted from Remington.

here is the link again

http://remingtonfirearmsclassactionsettlement.com/


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I bought a 700 - 06 for my son....
> 
> If there has been this many misfires why hasn't there been a recall?


I read a report that was done on a bunch of the rifles that misfired. The rifles that were inspected including one I believe that killed a child in the owners kitchen were all shown to have had triggers that had been adjusted after they were sold. The Remington trigger that was used in the 700 had three screws used to adjust the pull and letoff. If adjusted improperly supposedly it can misfire. I have three 700s with the triggers set the way I like them. They are set for a light pull but they have a very noticable "break" to them. Ive never had one misfire even slamming the butt into a tree. We did manage to adjust one to the point where it would fire when smacked but it took some work.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I recommended to one of my nephews that he buy one, and he did, maybe 2 months ago...any concerns now, other than normal gun safety?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Goags said:


> I recommended to one of my nephews that he buy one, and he did, maybe 2 months ago...any concerns now, other than normal gun safety?


Everything that came out of the factory post 2014-2015 should be fixxed already.

Tell him to type in his serial number here and just confirm.

http://xmprecall.remington.com/

John


----------

